#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [新聞] 電影熱潮過 柴犬被割聲帶棄養

## 龍龍

今天一上網馬上看到這種新聞.....................
這算是電影還是人類的錯?
為什麼要養前不先想想???????????????

[電影裡的動物明星]
1.有訓練過
2.一定會有替身
沒有一隻寵物是一生下來就是聽話與特技

養寵物前請大家先想想!!!!!!
不是因為可愛,不是因為便宜,更不是因為卡通或電影而去養!

電影熱潮過 柴犬被割聲帶棄養

感動人心的狗狗電影經常掀起飼養風潮，嘉義縣卻有繁殖場棄養二十隻柴犬，還狠心割掉狗狗聲帶，其中三隻已經死亡，動保團體很憂心動物電影會引發棄養潮！
　　被棄養的柴犬全身髒污，看到人連想要汪汪都發不出聲音，甚至還有三隻柴犬已經死亡曝屍街頭，總共二十隻柴犬，原本是繁殖場的搖錢樹，不景氣，狗狗就這樣被棄養。

　　去年五月上映的電影，心動奇蹟，柴犬可愛的模樣和賺人熱淚的劇情，一度掀起飼養熱潮，但現在熱潮退燒，棄養潮也隨之而來。

　　現實生活中，養狗真的沒有這麼容易，一時感動只會讓無辜的生命成為電影熱潮過後的犧牲品。（綜合報導）

連結網:雅虎新聞
http://tw.news.yahoo.com/article/url.../69/1i9p6.html

----------


## 狼佐

令人心碎的圖
點入注意
http://l.yimg.com/o/xp/cts/20090422/15/1745726336.jpg

目前有十四隻狗狗已經被認養了

但怎麼樣也掩蓋不了人類對狗狗造成的傷害和聲帶被割掉的事實

可憐的狗狗永遠只能面對無聲的未來

又是嘉義..

看完兩則新聞
兩天之內死了四隻狗
我的淚腺已經快不行了

----------


## 沃飛爾

唉～每次都這樣

每次有動物的電影或是轟動的動物廣告後（以電影的影響最大）
這種事已經早是預料中會發生的事了（只是時間的早晚而已）....


該死的可魯：  害死一堆 拉布啦多    
聽說當初引進拉拉時只有20隻左右，然後瘋狂近親交配繁殖，搞的在台灣的拉拉都有嚴重的遺傳性疾病（髖骨不好，老時會走不動）還有智能不足的狀況（人家外國的拉拉是獵犬、警犬ㄟ、緝毒犬...台灣的拉拉幾乎都是天生笨蛋）

更該死的大頭狗：
以為大頭狗很可愛，就瘋狂買小狗（我有看過打著賣"大頭狗"的名號在賣狗的）

真他X腦殘！ 真的有人認為大頭狗是一個新品種，都腦殘到不知道小狗都長這樣，以為是"新品種"
等到長大後發現不可愛時就箱子包一包丟到山裡
.................................................................................
來自偶像劇：米格魯.....也近親交配到有智能不足的狀況
汽車廣告...：黃金獵犬
狗食廣告...：瑪爾濟斯
電視、明星：紅貴賓
101忠狗....：大麥町

極地任務：哈士奇
心動奇蹟：柴犬
........................................................
以上都是火紅後開始大量繁殖，之後引起拋棄潮的動物
我這篇有提到我們學校的哈士奇
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=4...%AB%A2%A4h%A9_

每當有一些動物電影爆紅後，台灣人就愛瘋狂養殖，丟舊的養新的（就只是因為一個該死的心態
『好可愛』『好可憐，我們養他好不好』

也不評估狀況，直接先買再說，明明住公寓還要買大型狗，沒能力還要養，當養不下去時，就一句"對不起"丟到山上

麝香諸、迷你諸也是.....
也有人腦殘到以為迷你諸就是"迷你諸"...一種長不大的豬
還真的相信老闆說的這就是最大,只會"大一點"
殊不知那"一點點"會長到多誇張（一般麝香豬成諸都可以長到超過1.5公尺，體重超過100KG
也有些"迷你諸"還是家豬的豬仔（家豬身長可以長到2公尺以上）
.................................................
迷你兔也是，小狼身邊也有人養
結果這名為"迷你"的迷你兔崽子，長到比貓還大隻....後來養不下去，被燉成湯吃掉.............................
一堆沒常識又不讀書又不去找資料的笨蛋（蠢蛋）
...............................
拋棄潮.......這些都是預料中的情況
那些養殖場到熱潮過後、沒價值，或是生到不會生時，不是集體撲殺就是全部丟到山裡野放

以後養動物請養路邊撿來的或是去動物局領養
不然用買的話只會造成害死更多的動物

----------


## 嵐隱

棄養的人都是豬頭呀~ :jcdragon-mad-ebby:  

狗生下來就是要叫的~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

龍龍，不要難過（抱＋拍拍）
　　只有在西門町宣傳好像不夠
　　不對

　　重點是在人不尊重生命只想賺錢的心態上！

　　所以，努力付出努力宣導吧
　　我們能做的也只有這樣了
　　只是希望你不要太難過

----------


## 風獄

我想這算是人類的錯吧....電影也是人演出來的
沒有編出這種劇本 就不會演出這種電影
有些電影內容確實很感人 
但也希望大家知道那只是電影
不要太過著迷 一時興趣 好玩 或者是跟者大家流行一窩蜂的就買來養
(就算真的要養 也可以用領養的)
在養前先想想 自己的條件是否適合養隻寵物
不要養的才發現 上班(課)時間無法照顧牠 
太花錢或是太吵 等等因素 
先考慮清楚自己的條件
不要隨便以好玩 可愛的心態 去看待其他生命
如果今天條件夠了 也希望大家不要用買的
我想現在每個縣市都有流浪動物之家
去那邊領養 會比用買的好 領養還會送晶片跟號碼項圈
(小獸我在那領養過2 3隻貓)
希望有能力的人可以去看看

----------


## 迷思

我在想，
如果有名導演拍一部
以棄養寵物為主題的電影，
再做得很可憐很可憐的，
那對社會上會有什麼影響?

如果又因為電影裡的狗太可愛
而引來另一波棄養潮，
那我真的無言了。

----------


## 沃飛爾

唉！
TO:迷思

其實在可魯之後，日本人又在拍一片關於流浪狗校犬的真實故事『撒憂那剌 。小黑 』.....明明就是"再見小黑"幹嘛片名用日文阿XD

那部片也很感人 ，但.......

大部分人會跟隨電影潮流養動物的，算是一種跟流行的炫耀吧『你有我也有，我有你沒有，所以我比你高級、跟潮流』

像紅貴賓就是...因為大部分名模有，所以我也要有，當流行過後，就狂丟了
哈士奇也是....我問過很多養哈士奇的飼主，他們為什麼要養哈士奇....
他們的回答是：帥阿！    像帶隻狼逛街（大發現哈士奇的運動量太大或負荷不了時，就開始亂丟）
（真正基於想好好養他的人很少吧...大部分會跟上電影潮的，幾乎都是為了新奇、跟流行，當流行過後就開始丟了）
那年我們學校來的三隻哈士奇就是這樣來的
.......................................
所以就算拍了一部好的流浪狗電影
也會因為血統而難以取得吧.....只知道他是流浪狗..很感人而已（很難引起那些病態心理的人，轉而養流浪狗吧....就算養了，也會導致他原有的被丟棄，又變成流浪狗）
 ............................
其實民間超多流浪狗超感人的故事.....
.................................
要是電影的流浪狗，血統太單一的話（一下就可確定他是什麼什麼狗）EX:一隻流浪的 哈士奇.....（打個比方）

那大家只會想得到哈士奇而不是去領養其他流浪狗，而生意人心態，還會大量繁殖這單一品種而導致退行後，又亂丟了
..............
很難解決的問題
其實在大部分鄉人家所養的狗都是撿來的.....像我家30年來每一條狗都是流浪狗（親戚鄰居都是）

其實小狼以後也想養隻哈士奇，但到有能力時會去領養吧.....（畢竟和自己合得來比較重要，用錢買個陪自己的伴....太奇怪了..，外加到處都有人在丟哈士奇

----------


## whitefang

這些人也只是抱著買玩具的心態吧（嘆
一次又一次的犯著同著的錯誤…這些人沒救了

----------


## 犬麟

或許大家在養寵物前第 ㄧ個想到的是
我要趕流行現在什麼狗最熱門啊我也想養一隻
但從沒想過養狗是長時間的事
有時一隻狗甚至可以陪你過二十年
加上電影啊卡通啊的上映
造成了許多無辜的生命就這樣無緣無故的消逝了
原本可以過好生活的動物們被當成了不肖商人的生財工具
真是感到不捨!!
我之前還曾經因為這樣收留了不下十隻的棄養名犬
好在他們都找到好人家了!!
真希望大家在養狗前好好想想
自己是否有能力可以帶給牠快樂的生活
而不是養到最後覺得不耐煩了太麻煩了
然後因此棄養
造成現在流浪動物猖獗

----------


## Red.K熾仔

因為外表可愛而帶回家,玩一玩就丟了

一時衝動卻沒想到養育過程會遇到的問題
之後又不想負責任的棄養

除了人性本賤的劣根性外,就是不了解養育的後續問題

這種偏差的價值觀念也該好好檢討

----------


## GOOSE

其實不只是狗狗……

在海底總動員之後
一些小丑魚也被虐待……（砰
據說有人白癡到把他丟到河裡……

反正
趕流行這種事……（搖頭
唉

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

人類滿都是這樣喜新厭舊的，那個繁殖場那敝狼有股想把他放火燒了的衝動，

流行過後就丟，不喜歡就丟，那當初養爽的？

有些人真的是欠殺。

----------


## 納貝留斯

看到這則新聞之後的我真的不會想要去罵這些商人和飼主，因為我早就知道會有這個結果。

這張圖片是去年五月電影心動奇蹟剛上映時，我抱著半開玩笑的心態在別人的部落格發的留言。

圖片


[/img]



這真的是有夠諷刺！！

----------


## 龍龍

> GOOSE
> 
> 其實不只是狗狗……
> 
> 在海底總動員之後 
> 一些小丑魚也被虐待……（砰 
> 據說有人白癡到把他丟到河裡…… 
> 
> 反正 
> ...


恩~沒有錯
不只狗狗貓貓~

在寵物店上班 也常常聽見客人說:
哇~好可愛喔!我昨天才剛買一隻兔子 要著麼養???............
哇~生太多家裡不能養著麼辦?
...................................................

新聞~
今天某住戶,在自家中發現身長約50cm的祿鬣蜥

朋友說:
我朋友跟我說:ㄟㄟㄟ~我在我工作的店門口撿到一隻 蜜袋鼠

哇哩!!!這世界是著樣?   [其實還有聽過與看過更多~]
能到動物的可以不養就丟喔! 就 安樂死?
新聞上~一有獨居老人社會局跑跑跑~那動物呢?!!!!!....................

養寵物~真的要多想想!
真的不是因為流行!可愛!便宜!喜歡!才去養!!!!!!!!!!
沒有一隻動物~從小到大都好可愛~很聽話~會特技!!!!

謝謝~大家的回文~

----------

